# NREMT con-ed



## bstone (Apr 25, 2007)

Since I am relative inactive in EMS (I'm a full time university student), but wanting to keep my certs in good shape, I was wondering if people can suggest online ConEd that the NREMT accepts.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 25, 2007)

Be sure to observe that only a percentage of continuing education can be received per on-line education. Ten hours maximum can be received per on-line or video based.

Since you acclaim to be a pre-med (Biology major) student some of your college courses may apply as continuing education. Check with NREMT and state EMS division for clarification. 

I would also suggest possibility of taking educational courses such as an EVOC, PEPP, etc. which is heavy in hours or attending a conference. 

Since you are an Intermediate all is required for NREMT is 36 hours, in which these courses can quickly add up the needed hours. 

Good luck in school! 
R/r 911


----------

